# Meet my Hamsters!!



## TheCrabbyTabby (Jul 7, 2012)

I have three. One is a syrian named Holly. A mink syrian to be exact. She was a Petco find. You can see her in the video link below.

http://s150.photobucket.com/albums/s83/oceanblue28/?action=view&current=100_0532.mp4

I also have Chibiusa and Kousagi (yup, I am a BSSM fan!). They are Roborovskis and sisters at that.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

cute!!


----------

